# Ever felt like you have no idea what's popular in mainstream media?



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

CaesAug said:


> Good album minus a few songs. roud:


Yes I agree, Birds of Prey is my favorite. She needs to do an album with ONLY Sia, MIA, Santigold, and Ladytron next time. That woohoo one is pathetic.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 8, 2010)

I am young and due mostly to my social responsibilities, I am generally up on the pop culture scene. Honestly, you do not want to know what is popular in music ... Kids just want a catchy beat and "clever" lyrics with a play on words about how cool the person is. 

In music it seems to me that guys are increasingly willing to acquiesce to what girls like (will dance to). miley cyris, Ke$ha, lady gaga, jonas brothers, justin beiber, etc. etc.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

I saw a model on the cover of Cosmo magazine and commented to my coworker that the model looks like a man and I wonder if she has a Y chromosome. My coworker said, "That's Pink!" and I said, "Who's Pink?" After she explained that Pink is a singer I got curious since she is supposed to be a badass and looked up her music. She's alright but I don't like pop music.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

I've found we deliberately dislike things because they are popular.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> I've found we deliberately dislike things because they are popular.


Now that you mentioned it, I can't help but agree with you. In an arrogant way I sometimes think, "Well, if it's popular it must be terrible. The masses lack good taste."


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> I've found we deliberately dislike things because they are popular.





Troisi said:


> Now that you mentioned it, I can't help but agree with you. In an arrogant way I sometimes think, "Well, if it's popular it must be terrible. The masses lack good taste."


But we are not snobs, it's just a heuristic! ^^


----------



## sk3tched (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes. ALL THE FREAKING TIME. (Although I'm good with movies and characters in them if they're from my childhood.)

And what's annoying is when people think I'm an "idiot" for not keeping up with it. Psssh.


----------



## R2-D2 (Mar 6, 2010)

yep. what sk3tched said.


----------



## Turquoise (Jun 7, 2010)

CaesAug said:


> In movies, music, and sports - no
> Trends, fads - yeah because I don't really care about them


This. My knowledge of some aspects of popular culture might be lacking but I do follow it to some extent.
That doesn't mean I think most of it is anything of worth :wink:


----------



## pajamiez (Mar 5, 2010)

I am in my teenaged years and I feel far less familiarized with these things than my peers, and I utterly couldn't care less... coming from a detached NF.


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't think I know what is popular at all. I don't really keep up with trends unless it is something that I find interesting. I've went months without turning on the radio, and I rarely watch a lot of TV. I tend to keep track of the TV Trailers to see if anything interesting looks like it might be coming on and I use Last.Fm to generate new music or I just go through a list of upcoming/new albums and listen to every single artist that I don't know just to see if I like any of it.

I do keep up with video games and technology. Really though I tend to start trends instead of following them.


----------

